# iPhone losers butthurt about Instagram moving to Android.



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/c7Bru.png

Laughing about the section 8 and gated community stuff. Lots of crime goes on in gated communities.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Not sure what they have to be upset about. Instragram was brought to Android as a lazy port the developers didn't even change one bit as the UI is exactly the same, ignoring any Android good UI practices and design. It doesn't even have native android sharing built into it. If anything, iphone users should bask in the smugness of knowing that Android is getting treated as a second class citizen.

The only way to share from the Instagram app is to upload to Instagram, and optionally tell it to forward the photo to one or more of the sites they support (Facebook, Twitter, Foursquare, Tumblr). If you want real Android sharing, you have to switch to the Gallery and share from there.

Sadly, instagram is not the first nor the last app to do this (readability did it not too long ago).

What's even worse is instagram is selling it like they care about Android:



> Weve been working tirelessly to make this new Android app a first-class mobile photo-sharing experience. Weve been meticulous about translating the Instagram experience to the Android platform. "


then they go onto say



> The Android app offers an extremely familiar Instagram experience when compared to the iOS app.


If the below pic didnt have the Android status bar at the top, no one would know this was even an Android phone by the UI:


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is really funny.

We should all post every Android logo we can find.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Mindless drones will be mindless drones. Have you ever seen an Android user get butt hurt about Google putting Gmail on the iPhone? Me either, and I bet more iPhone users are using gmail than Android users on Instagram.

With that said, I enjoy instagram. People are stupid.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Saw someone talk about how iPhone users are classy because their phone isn't available on Boost, Cricket, Virgin Mobile and that Instagram would become "unclassy" because of this.

Ironically, that person has a Sprint iPhone .. 
Yeah, sprint and its whole "$100 deposit and you're in! Despite your 585 credit score !"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

If anything they should be HAPPY it was released to android. Butt hurt for sure


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

What impressive grammar these iPhone users use!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> What impressive grammar these *i*hone* users use!


Had to make a correction for you lol.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

"Butthurt" sounds like the name of an awful 80's metal band.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

All I see is a bunch of ignorant idiots butchering the English language









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

This is ridiculous, and sad. This reaffirms the fact that the worst thing about apple is the customers, and is the main reason why I do not purchase their products for myself.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

RCantw3ll said:


> This is ridiculous, and sad. This reaffirms the fact that the worst thing about apple is the customers, and is the main reason why I do not purchase their products for myself.


With the iGeneration, I firmly believe Steve Jobs only bred a race of selfish, entitled, hateful, stupid, hipster brats. I wanted to change the title to make it a little less hateful but the more I think about it, I'm glad I can't. These people are true assholes.


----------



## Ansextra (Dec 4, 2011)

What they don't realize is that there is really nothing in this app that can do anything that couldn't be done on Android before using different or built-in apps. This really is not that exciting for Android.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

After enduring that crap, my butt hurts...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> With the iGeneration, I firmly believe Steve Jobs only bred a race of selfish, entitled, hateful, stupid, hipster brats. I wanted to change the title to make it a little less hateful but the more I think about it, I'm glad I can't. These people are true assholes.


I showed my fanboy brother and he's convinced that the ios version is better somehow. I may be a bit Android biased myself but nowhere near some apple users go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> This is really funny.
> 
> We should all post every Android logo we can find.


That just sound like a damn good idea!!!!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Saw someone talk about how iPhone users are classy because their phone isn't available on Boost, Cricket, Virgin Mobile and that Instagram would become "unclassy" because of this.
> 
> Ironically, that person has a Sprint iPhone ..
> Yeah, sprint and its whole "$100 deposit and you're in! Despite your 585 credit score !"
> ...


When I first went to sprint I had like a 400 and got in with no deposit. LOL

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ansextra said:


> What they don't realize is that there is really nothing in this app that can do anything that couldn't be done on Android before using different or built-in apps. This really is not that exciting for Android.


This. It's really a garbage app if you ask me. I uninstalled it 10 minutes after signing up.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

kochoid said:


> After enduring that crap, my butt hurts...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I ate Taco Bell for lunch today and my butt really hurts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## area52 (Jun 7, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> This. It's really a garbage app if you ask me. I uninstalled it 10 minutes after signing up.


I agree. It's a waste of 12.5mb of space just to be like the hipster phanboys with little.... Phones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I did read what the Apple people are saying about Android getting Instagram, however, that is only a small fraction of iPhone users opinions AND these are high school kids that have been spoiled by mom and dad their whole life. Am I sticking up for them? NO! Is it just as bad to start a thread calling them butthurt losers? YES! I read their tweets, got a good chuckle and moved on. I know a lot of iOS users and not one of them are anything like these people. They think iPhones are better, but don't you think your phone is better?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope aokp updates soon. I need something to give a shit about because this instagram stuff is emptying the tank.


----------



## section 8 (Sep 26, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/c7Bru.png
> 
> Laughing about the section 8


:-o

Sent from the Galaxy on my Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

lol at iphone fanboys

i never do that when android apps get ported over to ios, they need to grow up and stop being kids
oh and you can get iphones on prepaid networks, a gsm unlocked iphone will go anywhere and cdma flashing is very common now a days


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

housry23 said:


> I did read what the Apple people are saying about Android getting Instagram, however, that is only a small fraction of iPhone users opinions AND these are high school kids that have been spoiled by mom and dad their whole life. Am I sticking up for them? NO! Is it just as bad to start a thread calling them butthurt losers? YES! I read their tweets, got a good chuckle and moved on. I know a lot of iOS users and not one of them are anything like these people. They think iPhones are better, but don't you think your phone is better?


No, I don't think my phone is better...

I *KNOW* it's better.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> No, I don't think my phone is better...
> 
> I *KNOW* it's better.


ditto
android>iphone


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

....I hate hipsters, they're so ignorant and believe that anything that isn't widely known is so cool.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a link with more: http://www.buzzfeed.com/katienotopoulos/iphone-users-disgusted-by-android-instagram


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

This is funny lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Ewwwww iPhone has notification bar and www and over the air updates.
I can't believe this lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

had to


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> had to


You get that off facebook or 9gag or something? I don't think that's how that meme was supposed to be used...
http://qkme.me/B7
http://qkme.me/1sto
http://qkme.me/35858u


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

In the words of hipster kitty: "using it properly is too mainstream"

If it makes you feel better







:


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Theeeeeere we go, much better.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

I think both sides of this argument are ratard.

To iPhone fanboys: OMG Instagram is on Android just like every other app in the world. You aren't that special because your phone is only on a couple carrier. STFU and enjoy having your non-iPhone friends on your feed now.

To Android fanboys: Yes, it has the same UI and no sharing but that UI is smooth, bug free, and does what it needs to do. Yes there are other apps that do this already but there are 15 keyboard apps, 10 sms apps, etc and we don't complain do we?

I for one am enjoying the app quite a bit. I've never had an iPhone and was willing to give it a try. The filters are okay, nothing too special. I like the community more than the filters. Lightbox has this too and I used it quite a bit but I honestly like this app better, even with it's iUI. More people I know use it also, which is great.

Both sides just need to look at it like any other app. It's on both OSes, it isn't completely unique, it does what it's supposed to and does it well. Why does everything have to have so much damn drama attached to it.

Just my .02 and I'm sure you'll all hate on me for it. :|


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

gardobus said:


> Just my .02 and I'm sure you'll all hate on me for it. :|


You sir, just wrote yourself off the Christmas card list


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

We don't hate you for it, but some of us might think you are ratarded

edit: you do have a good viewpoint on it.signature sauce.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

On a side note, this doesn't surprise me at all. Here we have some of the most ghetto looking people I've seen on the internet lately talking about section 8 housing.

And Jesus christ I was gonna lose it if one more of them shook their damn head. Bobble head fan boys--nothing new.

signature sauce.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

throwbot said:


> On a side note, this doesn't surprise me at all. Here we have some of the most ghetto looking people I've seen on the internet lately talking about section 8 housing.
> 
> And Jesus christ I was gonna lose it if one more of them shook their damn head. Bobble head fan boys--nothing new.
> 
> signature sauce.


I also noticed how much they shake their heads. I guess hipsters enjoy crack.

"Hipsters only like things that they think no one else knows about or does, so that they can talk about them with so-called "friends" that they have, in order to enlighten these poor souls about their interests so they can feel more important about themselves. They only like music that no one cares about. Cancerous." - and that is a beautiful quote.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Picture this, you have a community of photographers with very similar cameras. Pretty exclusive, right. Sure there are some people with nice DSLR cameras and such. That's easy on the eyes though. Now you just let in a bunch of random photographers into your "you must meet these requirements" type community.
The gated community losing it's gate, opening up to the section 8 cameras (low end Android phones do exist).
Of course there are some phones with pretty decent cameras, like ours for example.
Don't think of it as being as black and white, as I*hone and Android. They obviously aren't as aware of the differing tiers of phones we are accustom to. Perhaps they are and this is really just them saying, ayo 1mp camera, GTFO!

I don't know about you, but I would feel the same way. I don't like looking at grainy pictures.
Disclaimer: I know you don't *have*	to look at all the new pictures, but with the onslaught of new users they will be abundant. You will have more then normal, by a lot.
Ammendum: I know that our cameras suck in low light.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Picture this, you have a community of photographers with very similar cameras. Pretty exclusive, right. Sure there are some people with nice DSLR cameras and such. That's easy on the eyes though. Now you just let in a bunch of random photographers into your "you must meet these requirements" type community.
> The gated community losing it's gate, opening up to the section 8 cameras (low end Android phones do exist).
> Of course there are some phones with pretty decent cameras, like ours for example.
> Don't think of it as being as black and white, as I*hone and Android. They obviously aren't as aware of the differing tiers of phones we are accustom to. Perhaps they are and this is really just them saying, ayo 1mp camera, GTFO!
> ...


There are iPhones with old crappy Cameras too.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

gardobus said:


> Why does everything have to have so much damn drama attached to it.


(If this looks like too much to read, just jump ahead to the last word) Drama attracts attention and typically polarizes issues. When there are "sides" being created, it is easier for the LCD (think math term here) to wrap it's limited mental capacity around "identifying" with a product/commodity/service and the arguments/"righteous indignation"/hubris that go with everything that such nonsense typically entails. At that point, a certain type of conviction is created that generally lends to unwavering loyalty to said product/commodity/service and we get back around to the driving force for most things in our shit culture: money.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

> "I'm absolutely #outraged that Instagram is on Android now. Now it's gonna be populated by people who are poor and can't afford an iPhone." - @Chino_Wanker


I think that was the worst one.

I find that to be completely insulting! Who the hell are you to tell me that just because I own an Android device and not an iPhone, I'm somehow a poor person?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

trparky said:


> I think that was the worst one.
> 
> I find that to be completely insulting! Who the hell are you to tell me that just because I own an Android device and not an iPhone, I'm somehow a poor person?


Someone mention one that said something like (and I'm paraphrasing here) instagram on Android... Now I get to see what poor people eat for dinner 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

There are actually people defending the people complaining about opening the "gated community?" Seriously this is beyond ignorance... This is just plain discrimination and idiots running wild... I think I am moving away from the U.S... Seriously each day more and more people are born who are blind to the truths and who only care for "exclusitivity" and such. Like the entire world should be separated by what we use or by what we do. It's disgusting... Sure I'm reaching a bit in this case, but calling it section 8 is pretty damn ignorant... Richie rich attitude is sickening. Those are the kind of scum that seriously care for nobody but themselves. This entire situation in all reality makes me wonder if humanity will last... It's like we are going backwards.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

trparky said:


> I think that was the worst one.
> 
> I find that to be completely insulting! Who the hell are you to tell me that just because I own an Android device and not an iPhone, I'm somehow a poor person?


 Completely agree. I love how much "better" they are paying the same price for their phones (if not a bit less in our case) ... It makes no sense and it's outright sick...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

This accounts for about 70% of why I despise apple products. Most people just see it as a status symbol.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> There are iPhones with old crappy Cameras too.


I don't see that as being relevant, really.
I might be wrong by saying this but, it seems must users upgrade at every release, if even every other


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

"Man, we don't have something to say that makes our phone better anymore?"
This is really getting to me for some reason. It's like they felt like they were in some kind of exclusive club or something. Do they have any idea how many people have iPhones? They sure as hell weren't alone. And what's it matter what the photo was taken with if it's a nice photo? I have a Nikon but I don't automatically dismiss photos shot on a Canon. Oh, wait, I went into that thought with the assumption that iPhone users are rational. Silly me, it's all a big pissing contest and they think we actually give a damn that they chose an Apple product.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

If I ever saw smh in my feed, I would unfollow and block you so hard. Even if it's a retweet, don't try to act innocent, you will be punished for your crime. But back to the point...iPhone users are either really old, really young, or straight elitist scum. The common denominator is low technical IQ.

pmpomf - putting my palm on my face


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> The common denominator is low technical IQ.


I know. It's always the Apple users that seem to know the least about... just about anything. Doesn't matter what it is, they are completely ignorant of how it works. I have to wonder how these people drive cars. I wouldn't be surprised that half these people don't know they have to change the oil in the car every so often.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

trparky said:


> If I ever saw smh in my feed, I would unfollow and block you so hard. Even if it's a retweet, don't try to act innocent, you will be punished for your crime. But back to the point...iPhone users are either really old, really young, or straight elitist scum. The common denominator is low technical IQ.
> 
> pmpomf - putting my palm on my face


Rofl. I hate smh, want to slap people every time I see it.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

gardobus said:


> Rofl. I hate smh, want to slap people every time I see it.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Same.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> Same.


 .... smh... Ha ha I had to. Yea nonetheless it's a phone not a status symbol.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I don't see that as being relevant, really.
> I might be wrong by saying this but, it seems must users upgrade at every release, if even every other


True, but most Android users do the same.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

trparky said:


> I know. It's always the Apple users that seem to know the least about... just about anything. Doesn't matter what it is, they are completely ignorant of how it works. I have to wonder how these people drive cars. I wouldn't be surprised that half these people don't know they have to change the oil in the car every so often.


IPhone user: "Change oil? Hmm..... I'll see if there's an app for that..."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## boldfilter (Nov 18, 2011)

Hipster coffee bro


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

boldfilter said:


> View attachment 21997
> 
> 
> Hipster coffee bro


Hipsters don't make their own, they buy it at franchises like Starbucks


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

kochoid said:


> IPhone user: "Change oil? Hmm..... I'll see if there's an app for that..."
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That makes me remember the futurama episode. There's an app for biting Bender's shiny metal ass... He he


----------



## boldfilter (Nov 18, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Hipsters don't make their own, they buy it at franchises like Starbucks


Word


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I might take a picture of an old beat up pinto and put it on instagram and be like 
"YEEEEEEEE-HAAAAWWWWW" just so the fan boys can see it and be like "yup, he's an android user" and feel better about them themselves. The bottom line is I've been dealing with (and will continue) to deal with people like this for the rest of my life.

To them, having the biggest house on the block doesn't entail making their own house the biggest, it means making sure no one moves in that puts one up bigger than theirs. People like this are always comparing themselves (and for anyone out here who reads Wayne Dyer) there just isn't much good that's going to come out with it.

And I'm sure that 90% of iPhone users could probably give a shit less that we are on there now. One thing I've learned, there are peckerheads wherever you go. Maybe I'll put up the first ever instagram picture of a chicken.

Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Pintos are old, could qualify as hipster.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I always just say anything I don't like is "Hip." This is mainly due to me not being nor wanting to be "hip." Lol.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Hipsters don't make their own, they buy it at franchises like Starbucks


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Instagran @SergeantKittens

Galaxy


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

gardobus said:


> Pintos are old, could qualify as hipster.


Haha, shit you're right. Dude I'm not even sure what a Hipster is

Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


----------

